# Local Lange Boot Girls



## TheSkiGuru (Dec 21, 2009)

The Lange Boot Girl contest is in full swing.

Boot Girls Wanted

Who is your favorite and why?

Think Snow!


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2009)

I vote for Andyzee!

Oh wait....wrong contest.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 21, 2009)

Do you think Randi would kill me if I entered her? 

I have an awsome picture of her after she took a hard face plant in the bumps on Needles Eye lift line at Killington. Half of her face is scraped up, but it's really hot!


----------



## Rambo (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't know about local girls but Julia Mancuso is awesome!


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2009)

Where are the hot men promoting boots?


----------



## mondeo (Dec 21, 2009)

severine said:


> Where are the hot men promoting boots?


I'd be fully willing to accept that if it meant fewer skiing sausage fests.

Plus men are ugly. Our shapes just don't flow like women's do.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 21, 2009)

There's a chick from the Loaf competing:
http://lange2009.freeskier.com/profiles/profile.php?user_id=23325


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'd be fully willing to accept that if it meant fewer skiing sausage fests.
> 
> Plus men are ugly. Our shapes just don't flow like women's do.


Certainly not the same grace, but there's beauty there as well.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 21, 2009)

I think the lack of lange guys relates to the fact that the damn boot is so narrow it only fits us few beautiful graceful men....


----------



## marcski (Dec 21, 2009)

I think I might be with Sly on this one....Julia is F'in HOT.  Plus she skis 60-70 mph! 

My foot is too manly wide for a Lange....I'm more of a NordicaMan than a Langeguy anyway.




Rambo said:


> I don't know about local girls but Julia Mancuso is awesome!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 21, 2009)

marcski said:


> I think I might be with Sly on this one....Julia is F'in HOT.  Plus she skis 60-70 mph!
> 
> My foot is too manly wide for a Lange....I'm more of a NordicaMan than a Langeguy anyway.



I'd think that a pic of Julia and her Lange's and her '06 Olympic gold medal from the GS "strategically placed" would be a m,ighty fine shot if I do say so myself!


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 22, 2009)

I wish I could have tried out to be a Krypton Girl "back when" 
But Dalbello doesn't have a Krypton Girl, and "back when" was waaaaay Back When!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 22, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I wish I could have tried out to be a Krypton Girl "back when"
> But Dalbello doesn't have a Krypton Girl, and "back when" was waaaaay Back When!



Besides, way back then you would have been a Raichle girl. :razz:


----------



## severine (Dec 22, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I wish I could have tried out to be a Krypton Girl "back when"
> But Dalbello doesn't have a Krypton Girl, and "back when" was waaaaay Back When!



If there were a Krypton Girl, I could think of no better representation of what that image should be than you!  I'd vote for you!


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 23, 2009)

Looking through the contestants, I think Katie may be a man...


----------



## thorski (Jan 11, 2010)

Lange banger got my vote. I know her and she rips.

http://lange2009.freeskier.com/profiles/profile.php?user_id=23801


----------



## awf170 (Jan 12, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> There's a chick from the Loaf competing:
> http://lange2009.freeskier.com/profiles/profile.php?user_id=23325



VOTE FOR HER!!!

(Her boyfriend is one of my best ski buddies)


----------

